
Aggregated knowledge from a small number of debates outperforms large crowds - BerislavLopac
https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.00045#%23
======
qnsi
dupe

~~~
gus_massa
I only find
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18712038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18712038)
that has 2 points and no comments. From the FAQ
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

> _Are reposts ok?_

> _If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
> reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok._

